
Atlas Shrugged movie in 2008 (Angelina Jolie as Dagny Taggart) - terpua
http://imdb.com/title/tt0480239/maindetails
======
davidw
Projected length: 12 hours, with a 2 hour John Galt monologue.

I wonder if Ms Jolie understands the point of the book.

~~~
pius
From what I've heard, her and Brad Pitt have both loved the novel for quite
some time.

~~~
terpua
Pitt as John Galt?

~~~
gibsonf1
He would be the perfect Ragnar

------
BitGeek
I'm not getting my hopes up until its greenlit. Plan B is pitts development
company, and Baldwin Entertainment Group are the ones with the rights. BEG has
been consulting with luminaries from The Objectivist Center (NOT the Ayn Rand
institute, which would be bad news for the movie) and they have been working
for about a decade on a shorter script, with three-part miniseries versions
that Turner was going to produce, and now a single moview version that will be
reportedly 3 hours long. Though there has been some talk of doing it as two
movies, or a trilogy like the Lord of the rings, I believe the script now is a
single movie.

The book is, of course, quite long, but there is a lot of it that can be lost-
many of the sub-plots about various businesses who shrugged and secondary and
tertiary characters can be lost.

So long as they don't get Antonio Banderas for Francisco, I'm up for it.

I think Pitt would be a good John Galt because Galt is, ultimately, a minor
character with little "screen time", though I think Pitt may want to play
Rearden. I am confident that Jolie can do a great Dagny, if she's in the mood
to.... but for both of them, Pitt and Jolie, they really want to have this
movie made and I think they will make it even if their schedules don't work
out for acting in it.

~~~
terpua
Ditto on Banderas. I think Javier Bardem would fit nicely:
<http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000849/>

------
jkush
I think Jolie is a terrible casting choice. A friend of mine suggested that a
more appropriate choice would be some unknown actor. I think that would lend a
lot of credibility.

------
SwellJoe
That's hot.

